# hairless rat



## janie65 (Jun 4, 2009)

hi im new on this site and would love to get more info from anyone else who has a hairless rat. we have a male and he is really big and a wonderful character.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi, aww they are quite cute! I have to look after 5 of them at our college, lil sods they are


----------



## janie65 (Jun 4, 2009)

they are pretty cool rats, have the ones u look after had any skin probs. i heard the are more likely to, we also have two female dumbo rats, only babies at the mo but they look so cute.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Aww I would love a hairless rat.

I have 4 males at the moment but would love to add another boy to the family.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Hairless rats are pretty much the same as normal rats but sans hair  The only problem i've heard of them having is lactating in females which isn't an issue for you as you have a mal  I have a double rex ratty and the others use her as a radiator when they go to sleep 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------

